# Accepted students MBA/MFA at NYU (2009)



## Camila (May 20, 2009)

Hello there.

My business partner and I have both been accepted to NYU's dual degree program in Film Producing but we haven't been able to attend any of the admitted students events.

We are curious to know who else has been accepted to the program, so here I am...

It would be great to get in touch with people who are embarking this same boat-

Cheers,
Camila


----------



## color soup (May 21, 2009)

hey camilla,
i have been accepted to the film production mfa, which isnt exactly what you were asking, but i am sure that our paths will cross, no matter what.

what admitted student events are you talking about?  i am unaware if the mfa program does anything like that...

charles


----------



## Camila (May 21, 2009)

Hello Charles, thanks for getting back to me. 

The events I was referring to were organised by Stern, not Tisch (dual degree students officially start the MFA in Summer 2010).

Are you based in NYC or are you moving there for the course?

Talk soon,
Camila


----------



## Sao Rugo (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've not been accepted nor have I applied yet, but I want to. I am an undergrad in Austin, Tx. I was just wondering if I could discuss some things with you, so I can get a better sense of direction.

These are my questions:

Where did you get your BA and what was it?
How are you paying for the program?
Where do you expect the program to take you in terms of career, salary, etc.?
What other programs did you consider before choosing this one?

I suppose that does it for me for the moment. If any of this information seems too sensitive for the public domain here's my email- ZQhaller@gmail.com

Thanks for your time,

SAO Rugo

P.S.
I know you haven't started yet, but if, when you do, you could perhaps keep me updated on your experiences I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## afbhamilton (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there,

How do those of you who have been accepted like the MBA/MFA program so far? I'm going to be a senior in my undergrad next year, and I'm in the preparation stage of my application process for NYU. I called NYU, and I was told only SIX people get into the program. Holy Moly. So congrats to you!


----------



## sdhugga (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Camila,

I came across your message saying that you had just been accepted. I was wondering if you had any advice for a fellow film maker? I'm thinking of applying in fall to grad school at NYU, USC, UCLA, and Columbia but I'm not sure what it takes to get in or how to go about building my portfolio (I know I'm late in the game). I have the passion for film making but I don't know if thats enough. 

Thanks


----------

